# Trailering problem:falling



## sassyhorse62 (Feb 13, 2012)

*UGH! I have 2 horses and recently purchased a Featherlite straight load aluminum trailer. My previous trailer was a slant load. One of my horses has adjusted with no problems- standing solid. My other horse falls down with every turn and stop. His legs are wrapped well as to keep him safe, but it's very dishearting and stressful for both of us! I drive extremely careful and take all stops and turns slowly. Will it just take more time? He still loads fairly easily but I'm afraid this will deteriorate with time. Should I load him and trailer him a little every day to help him learn how to stand? Both my guys are seasoned AQHA show horses, sound in mind and body.  Rubber mats are perfect and I tried to trailer with and without shavings- no difference. Thanks for your help. *


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

I feel your pain, nothing worse than trying to get somewhere and your just waiting to hear a bang from the trailer! You could maybe try short trips if youv the time to help them get the hang of starting and stopping and going around bends.. Am not sure if it would work for your horses but my granda had this same problem with his shire horse, you could actually see the trailer wobble.. now he had an ivor williams trailer without a partition, probably a different shape to yours.. but anyway ..he put 2bales of straw (sm rec ones) on either side of the horse and it worked a treat. I had to stand in the trailer once for a short trip and the horse almost lay his **** on the bales going around the bends lol so if things get desperate you could maybe try out something like that.. good luck :wink:


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

You might want to get the vet to check him out for neuro issues or anything physical that would make him unable to stand. 
I would also get a fabricator to make a partition add on that goes all the way to the floor and bolts into the partition and the floor with padding and mats on it. Make sure you put bell boots and wrap on all 4s though as the horses can rub on this.
If all else fails you might have to sell this trailer and buy a slant load.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My older QH was never able to stand in a straight load. I had one for years and he would fall everytime, even with wraps he would end up scraping or banging something, it got to where he started kicking in the trailer really badly. I finally had a vet look at him and I can not remember what it was called but (it wasn't vertigo) but basically it had to do with his equilibrium. The vet suggested a slant load and I never had another issue with him...


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Maybe reevaluate your driving techniques?

I have seen people who drive trailers who set my teeth on edge. They turn WAY to fast and they brake in such a way that they bounce the trailer on halting. When I teach trailering lessons, I won't tolerate any bounce when the trailer stops. It is all about letting your pressure off the brake JUST before the halt.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Is this a straight load with hay mangers? I ask because, I found out the hard way that some horses have trouble standing straight if they cannot put their front legs out in front of them slightly due to something solid like a hay manger being right there. Does this trailer have open space in front of the horses legs?


----------



## joachim (Sep 3, 2007)

Transporting a horse in a trailer needs training sometimes. Most of the people I know think of training a horse for a trailer is all about to get the horse into the trailer w/o stress. But horses need trailer driving training, too. Some need more, some need less. When I drive our 6yo PK I guide him into the trailer and after a few Yards of driving I tip the brakes a little. With his signal he adjust his legs and stands safe for the whole trip. Or 3yo Pretty Shameless isn’t this experienced and we’re doing trailer training with him every 2nd week.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

My mare had this problem in the straight load trailer when I first got her, but it has improved with time and more trailering. I always used to kringe going anywhere with her and I had her wrapped well because she would fall alot. Now she stands fairly well. I can't say time will fix your problem, it is possible your horse may need a slant load to keep good balance.


----------

